# Neely finishes his UKC championship!



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

On Saturday (July 27), Neely finished his UKC championship, Best of Breed, and even Group 1 over an English Cocker and a Golden Retriever! He was actually handled for that run by my friend Deb, who owns Neely's maternal grandfather, who also earned his championship that weekend. Now we are Ch URO1 Piccolo's Niall Delaney!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!:congrats: Neely looks every inch the Champion he is. He just keeps piling up the accomplishments! You deserve to be very proud.roud: Congrats to his maternal grandsire too--another UKC Champion in the family, what great news!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats! He looks very proud of himself in his photo. I think I'm going to show my boy in UKC for the first time Labor Day weekend and I'm already nervous about it!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Sookster said:


> Congrats! He looks very proud of himself in his photo. I think I'm going to show my boy in UKC for the first time Labor Day weekend and I'm already nervous about it!


Thanks! I used that picture because he looks so happy.

No need to be nervous about showing! I've found that almost all the UKC exhibitors are friendly and helpful, especially if they know you're a newbie. At a show in April, I watched a very experienced handler show another newbie competitor how to stack her dog. If you can find a handling class, you'll pick up some of the finer points of showing your dog that I'm still trying to master.

Be sure to read the rules about which wins count toward a championship ... I find it confusing, and it's a bit different from the way AKC does it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks very happy in that picture! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Someone asked to see a picture of him after I cut off his show coat--so here goes! I'll also post it in the thread over in "Talk."

He didn't seem to mind at all. My friend Judy, who went with me to pick out Neely at the breeder's, once had a mini poodle who LOVED to show in conformation. She knew when she won, and if the judge didn't point at her, she'd pitch a fit. After the dog finished her championship, Judy cut off the really big AKC continental --then the dog sulked behind the sofa for three days after that.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mvhplank said:


> Someone asked to see a picture of him after I cut off his show coat--so here goes! I'll also post it in the thread over in "Talk."


Thank you! It was me, and I'm_ delighted_ to see him and glad he's so pleased with his liberating cut. He looks grand! Love the story about your friend's mpoo hiding out after she was cut down. Girls will be girls!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is a beautiful blue color! I love a true blue. So few of them actually are. He looks happy to be nekked.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

outwest said:


> He is a beautiful blue color! I love a true blue. So few of them actually are. He looks happy to be nekked.


Yes, he is a very dark blue--thanks for recognizing that!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Sookster said:


> Congrats! He looks very proud of himself in his photo. I think I'm going to show my boy in UKC for the first time Labor Day weekend and I'm already nervous about it!


Sookster are you going to be in Perry? I am leaving for there tomorrow & I noticed you live in Athens. I am coming from Greenville, SC. I have a 10 month old black boy ( I believe he is actually silver just slow to change). I hope I see you there!

Anna


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

poolann said:


> Sookster are you going to be in Perry? I am leaving for there tomorrow & I noticed you live in Athens. I am coming from Greenville, SC. I have a 10 month old black boy ( I believe he is actually silver just slow to change). I hope I see you there!
> 
> Anna


I have been planning to go to perry for months, was going to stay with a friend and do rally with both of mine. Sook ended up in the emergency vet (she's fine now) a few weeks ago and that totally depleted my dog show fund so now I don't really need to spend the money. I want to go sooooo badly though. Are you showing?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I am, in confirmation. I was thinking about trying rally as well. My boy is probably ready for novice but since I have him in confirmation and the rally trials start 30 mins after I was worried I would miss my spot in one or the other. Although he has visited dog shows and agility trials I don't want to stress him. I don't think it is fair to ask a young and inexperienced dog to switch gears that fast. Sorry about your baby. Glad to hear everything is ok now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

*conformation ....stupid autocorrect 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

poolann said:


> Sookster are you going to be in Perry? I am leaving for there tomorrow & I noticed you live in Athens. I am coming from Greenville, SC. I have a 10 month old black boy ( I believe he is actually silver just slow to change). I hope I see you there!
> 
> Anna



Good luck to all! No need to be nervous--you can never tell what a judge is going to like. All you can do is pay for their opinion, so don't take a loss (or a win!) as the way it will be every time.

Neely and his grandfather Maxwell kept swapping places, depending on each particular judge's preference. Maddening!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! What a handsome boy, both before and after!!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

poolann said:


> I am, in confirmation. I was thinking about trying rally as well. My boy is probably ready for novice but since I have him in confirmation and the rally trials start 30 mins after I was worried I would miss my spot in one or the other. Although he has visited dog shows and agility trials I don't want to stress him. I don't think it is fair to ask a young and inexperienced dog to switch gears that fast. Sorry about your baby. Glad to hear everything is ok now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Change of plans, Sookie and I will be there Saturday competing in rally 2 and I'll be showing a red standard in conformation. Woot! Hope to see you!


----------

